# Need HELP finding a Nox sensor



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi all! I need help. I am looking for PN12662659! I have attempted to order from several sites and orders come back cancelled. The response I am getting is it is on an indefinite back order. Does anyone have one they Would like to part with? Does anyone have leads to a delete DEF system?


----------



## Dmaxdude (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm not sure if it would be worth a try but I have seen some aftermarket chicom sensors on eBay. When I saw them I was wondering how long it would be before they need replacement again.


----------



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

I ended up ordering from eBay. We will see how it works out. i Will keep you posted.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

The alternate/OEM Part Number(s): 12641557, Amazon has it: 

Amazon.com: Hconcet New Good Quality Nox Sensor 12641557 5WK96736 Compatible with 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze 2.0L : Automotive


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I ended up ordering from eBay. We will see how it works out. i Will keep you posted

An update on this would be nice.


----------



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

The part finally arrived Friday. I’m driving to Oregon tomorrow (where the car has been since Thanksgiving) to deliver the part! I’m hoping to have it up and running by Tuesday afternoon!! I will keep y’all posted. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

JocCook26 said:


> The part finally arrived Friday. I’m driving to Oregon tomorrow (where the car has been since Thanksgiving) to deliver the part! I’m hoping to have it up and running by Tuesday afternoon!! I will keep y’all posted. Fingers crossed!


Santa came a day early ;-) Best of luck with it!!!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@JocCook26 - Let us know when you have an update!


----------



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

So the part seems to be working. However now they can’t get the car to regen. Technician has been on the phone with Chevy tech support and they all agree I need a new cat converter?? Bill went Fromm 1100 to 3100! I obviously have to fix it but now have to decide if this car is too much for me to maintain. I love The way it drives and the gas mileage but I just don’t understand cars. I’ve learned a lot with this one in a few short months. Hubby isn’t into cars, so I’m taking this on myself to ask questions and figure it out. I already sold my Honda so I’m kind of stuck keeping this and praying this works or getting rid of it and just buying a new car. This car is immaculate and only has 40,000 miles on it. I know it has a long life. It belonged to a person that owned several vehicles and he rotated what he drove. Could the converter go bad from not being driven a lot?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

JocCook26 said:


> So the part seems to be working. However now they can’t get the car to regen. Technician has been on the phone with Chevy tech support and they all agree I need a new cat converter?? Bill went Fromm 1100 to 3100! I obviously have to fix it but now have to decide if this car is too much for me to maintain. I love The way it drives and the gas mileage but I just don’t understand cars. I’ve learned a lot with this one in a few short months. Hubby isn’t into cars, so I’m taking this on myself to ask questions and figure it out. I already sold my Honda so I’m kind of stuck keeping this and praying this works or getting rid of it and just buying a new car. This car is immaculate and only has 40,000 miles on it. I know it has a long life. It belonged to a person that owned several vehicles and he rotated what he drove. Could the converter go bad from not being driven a lot?











Emissions Supplemental Repair Guide


Surreal Development’s General Motors Emissions Diagnostic Guide This document is intended to be supplementary guidance based on Surreal Development’s own knowledge of GM diesel engines. This document is made to be a reference in tandem with OEM service manuals and is not made to be a replacemen...




docs.google.com


----------



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> Emissions Supplemental Repair Guide
> 
> 
> Surreal Development’s General Motors Emissions Diagnostic Guide This document is intended to be supplementary guidance based on Surreal Development’s own knowledge of GM diesel engines. This document is made to be a reference in tandem with OEM service manuals and is not made to be a replacemen...
> ...


Thank you. This helps!


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

They want to call the DPF a catalytic converter then ask them them if the federal emissions warranty will apply. 8yr/80000mi, maybe you still have coverage.



> What Are Specified Major Emission Control Components?
> There are three specified major emission control components, covered for the first 8 years or 80,000 miles of vehicle use (whichever first occurs) on 1995 and newer vehicles:
> • Catalytic converters
> • The electronic emissions control unit or computer (ECU)
> ...


----------



## Cswarts90 (12 mo ago)

Has anyone tried the ones from China?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

OEM - 12662659 - General Motors Sensor. Oxygen. (Front, Rear, Lower) | Stingray Chevrolet, Plant City FL

Chinese Knockoff - Nitrogen Oxide Sensor 12v Nox Sensor 12662659 5wk96736a For Gm - Buy 5wk96736a 12662659 Diesel Nox Sensor Nitrogen Oxide Sensor For 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze 2.0l,Nox Sensor 5wk96736a 12662659 Hyn2940 For Dfczy,5wk9 6736a 12662659 Nox Sensor Other Truck Partsb12v/24v For Chevrolet Truck Nitrogen Oxygen Sensor Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> OEM - 12662659 - General Motors Sensor. Oxygen. (Front, Rear, Lower) | Stingray Chevrolet, Plant City FL
> 
> Chinese Knockoff - Nitrogen Oxide Sensor 12v Nox Sensor 12662659 5wk96736a For Gm - Buy 5wk96736a 12662659 Diesel Nox Sensor Nitrogen Oxide Sensor For 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze 2.0l,Nox Sensor 5wk96736a 12662659 Hyn2940 For Dfczy,5wk9 6736a 12662659 Nox Sensor Other Truck Partsb12v/24v For Chevrolet Truck Nitrogen Oxygen Sensor Product on Alibaba.com


Hopefully someday someone will report back the PRC version works


----------



## Cswarts90 (12 mo ago)

I ordered an aftermarket NOx sensor. As soon as it gets here and I get it installed then I will let everyone know how it worked.


----------



## dieselcruise (11 mo ago)

Hey everyone I am in the same boat as some of you here. Took my Diesel Cruze to the dealer (strictly diagnostics) my downstream NOx sensor was not returning a reading. Dealer wanted way too much to replace (also couldn't even guarantee they could get the sensor either). After scouring the internet I found like most of you that there was a national backorder. Emailed various local suppliers and ebay sellers, no luck. Ended up by a sensor from China just to see if I can get the car to drive in the interim, still hasn't shown up. Today I got an email from an ebay supplier that had 4 in stock. I am new to the forum so I am not sure if I can post a link to it or not. As of this post looks like this seller has 2 left, just trying to help a fellow person in my situation out.


----------



## Fixing kids car (12 mo ago)

Cswarts90 said:


> I ordered an aftermarket NOx sensor. As soon as it gets here and I get it installed then I will let everyone know how it worked.


Didn't work for me. if you have better luck let me know. T am getting very frustrated. 
I would love to do a DEF delete. does anybody have a junked out 2014-15 cruze that has been previously deleted


----------



## Fixing kids car (12 mo ago)

15cruzediesel said:


> Hopefully someday someone will report back the PRC version works


did not work for me


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Just want to point out that it is possible the NOX sensor wasn't the problem to begin with. In order to know if the knockoff ones work you would pretty much need to remove the OEM one and put the aftermarket one in a known working vehicle.


----------



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi All!!! Finally got my car back After 3 months! 2 sensors later (1 I ordered on eBay), cat converter, and def tank heater replaced!! $3200 later! GM paid for the def tank heater. We have been chatting with service manager at dealership and GM and we are getting reimbursed $1900. It was a long few months but hoping not to have any of these issues again. We also have a Chevy 2500 with 40,000 miles and had to have the def heater replaced during all this. Crazy times!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Glad it's back on the road. Fingers crossed that it stays that way.


----------



## frizzy49 (9 mo ago)

Hello all, I'm having the same issue. Any advice? The only ones I see available are the Chinese ones on eBay.


----------



## Cswarts90 (12 mo ago)

Well I got the new Chinese part. I took to dealer. Right part number wrong part. But since it's electric they wouldn't take part back. But by some miracle, my Check engine light went off. So did nothing except threaten the car with wrong part. Going strong at 153000 miles.


----------



## frizzy49 (9 mo ago)

Cswarts90 said:


> Well I got the new Chinese part. I took to dealer. Right part number wrong part. But since it's electric they wouldn't take part back. But by some miracle, my Check engine light went off. So did nothing except threaten the car with wrong part. Going strong at 153000 miles.


Thanks for the warning! Any other ideas?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

NOX2 for 2014 2015


12662659 NOX2 from local dealer. You will get exactly what is pictured. New unopened sealed package If you have seen my posts this is the second NOX2 I sourced locally. Sold as is with no return options. PayPal only payments. $415.00 total price includes regular shipping. Will ship...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## frizzy49 (9 mo ago)

Thanks! I allegedly have a dealer sending me one Monday but if they don’t pan out I’ll reach out if it’s still available.


----------



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

frizzy49 said:


> Thanks! I allegedly have a dealer sending me one Monday but if they don’t pan out I’ll reach out if it’s still available.


Hope you got yours figured out also!


----------

